# Very Cool: When High End Machining & Electronics Meet An Inventor



## CalgaryPT (Dec 20, 2017)

I can only dream...but this shop is heaven to me. To be able to machine, fabricate, and Arduino geek-out is where I want to be. 

I love when inventors have just enough knowledge of multiple fields to change things, even if they haven't figured out what they are changing. This guy has more collets than I have wrenches.

I could never aspire to have a shop this clean though.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 20, 2017)

So there is another PT in Calgary that types phrases like 'shop tour' into YouTube late at night when everyone is in bed, LOL. He definitely has a cool tool bat cave. I didn't get the collet connection though, maybe a Tormach behind a door? All I saw was what looks like a Smithy 3-in-1. That might be ok for mortals, maybe. But a millionaire? C'mon, shake some shekels loose & get a tool room Hardinge!

btw - I watched an Arduino intro video. Maybe it was a pre-dummies episode because I actually got the gist of how the program gets into the little circuit board thingy. Way above my head but I see guys making the coolest things. I've elevated it to postion #152 on my to-do list.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 20, 2017)

LOL. Yup. I love shop tours. I grew up in a print shop and remember Linotype operators with their machine shops within spitting distance. Everything was organized and clean out of necessity.

But this one is SOOOO nice. I watched it on my iPhone and the collets now look like drill chucks on a real screen. My eyesight is failing.

I lived very close to a Radio Shack and even worked there when I was 13-15. Love electronics...great skill together with a metal addiction. Simon Monk has a great intro on Ardruino. It's a cool little platform I've used in lots of automation projects with actuators and even hydraulics. Not hard to learn the basics. I can't get into the coding stuff too much...that's for younger and smarter guys like @Jwest7788 and @Alexander..... But there are enough examples (sketches) online that you can adapt to make a pop can crusher, etc.

Here's some Arduino inspiration (featuring Princess Auto parts):






- Peter


----------



## Jwest7788 (Dec 31, 2017)

That can crusher is another project I keep thinking about tackling. I love pneumatics, so this seemed particularly fun.


----------

